# NJ Supreme Court does it again!!!!



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, I guess no more bear hunts in NJ. At least not until Campbell is gone.

Im glad the state of NJ has enough sense to give all the powers to one man appointed to his position by a political leader. You know, rather than having a board of diverse, educated, trained in the field of wildlife management, people making the decisions for our wildlife populations. What sense would that make? 

Thanks for the update. 
Have a good one---Matt


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

I vote in favor of educating Mr. Campbell. Howzabout we grease him up with bacon fat and turn him loose in the woods and see how many condoms he can hand out to the nice widdle bears?


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

LOL

Great idea, I'll get the bacon grease and hold him down, you can smear it on him. Remember to bring gloves too, not for the bacon grease, but because I wouldnt want you to have to touch that slimeball!  I can actually picture him standing in the middle of High Point State Park in a suit and tie, trying to hand out condoms to the bears. "Mr. Bear, Mr.Bear, I would like you to try this on your....owww..owwww...get it off me.....oh my God, why didnt we kill all these things.....ahhhhh....

 

Have a good one guys---Matt


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Sad part is he'd probably LIKE the Grease part. He might even like applying the balloons on the bears!!!


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Who?*

Who do we send money to get that Cowbell, I mean, Campbell out of office?


----------

